# Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet



## pappi (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*



johnwill said:


> Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:
> 
> Type the following command:
> 
> ...


hi ive got the same problem as the guy above..here is a post of the ipcongig..i hope you can help..cheers

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\pappi>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : beeyee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-F7-68-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::74d1:7e5d:d390:1b04%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 December 2007 22:37:08
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 December 2007 22:37:08
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251664099
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-F5-0D-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F62D7C2B-6CCF-4480-A4F2-ED3EA0491
B57}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8DE8D05E-8683-4626-8A11-959B8143C
3A4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.5%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\pappi>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## shad0wjack (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

what problem are you having exactly?? your ipconfig shows your wireless net card is connected and getting an ip address from a router of 192.168.0.5 .. you have a different problem then the other guy.. what are you unable to do exactly? is this an internet issue? if so what is the make and model of the router and modem?


----------



## pappi (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

Thanks a lot Guys. The problem is that i can connect to my wireless router ( netgear) i get the signal strenght and it shows that im connected to the internet, but when i try to load internet explorer or mozilla firefox, i get ' this page cannot be displayed'..its like something is preventing me from accessing the internet.yahoo messenger. msn and windows update all don't work,...


----------



## shad0wjack (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

this is probably due to a firewall or security software. do you have any installed? also can you ping www.yahoo.com, what do you get as a return from that and also ping 209.191.93.52 and what kind of a return do you get with that?


----------



## pappi (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*



shad0wjack said:


> this is probably due to a firewall or security software. do you have any installed? also can you ping www.yahoo.com, what do you get as a return from that and also ping 209.191.93.52 and what kind of a return do you get with that?


thanks a lot.
I had norton 360,but uninstalled when i started could not browse.
i get internet explorer cannot display this page when i ping www.yahoo.com and when i ping 209.191.93.52 i get the yahoo home page but can't access it as it is partly displayed.
Thanks again
PS I TRIED www.yahoo.com again just now and it says address is not valid( http:/// is displayed in address field)


----------



## pappi (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

can anyone help me


----------



## cfjdman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

I had the same problem after uninstalling Norton. The problem is caused by remnants of Norton left after the uninstall. Go to url http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 and download and run the Norton removal tool. I got this solution from Norton tech support and it fixed the problem completely.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.



I'd also like to see this after you do that.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Chris.Bateman (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*



pappi said:


> The problem is that i can connect to my wireless router ( netgear) i get the signal strenght and it shows that im connected to the internet, but when i try to load internet explorer or mozilla firefox, i get ' this page cannot be displayed'..its like something is preventing me from accessing the internet.yahoo messenger. msn and windows update all don't work,...


I had exactly this problem - an active wireless connection but unable to load any pages. Yours may be completely different (and far more complicated) but if you have a USB adapter (receiver) on your PC with its own software installed, you could try disabling this and then getting Windows to take over. There should be a box to tick somewhere in the wireless connection "properties" dialogue. It worked for me. Have a look at my thread "Going round in circles" on this forum - I'm eternally grateful to Johnwill and the others for helping me out. :biggrinje

Forgive me if I'm barking up the wrong tree but anything's worth a try - good luck!


----------



## Wtraber (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*
> 
> Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wtraber (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

hi Johnwill, your suggestion was just perfect, I almost got crazy with that bloody Vista, but thanks to you, I hadn't to plunge from a bridge.... IT WORKS. werner


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

We don't want anyone jumping off bridges, so I'm glad it worked out for you. :grin:


----------



## losergeek (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

This was the only advice in all of the internet that helped me fix my problem, so I wanted to say thank you to johnwill for that great post. None of my other tech friends even knew about the TCP/IP stack repair options. I love this site and will be back again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet*

We try our best. :grin:


----------

